

Growth marketing book free for accelerator & seed stage startup founders - AWRichardson

Anthony W. Richardson here, author of Full-Scale: How to Grow Any Startup Without a Plan or a Clue. We&#x27;re giving away 10,000 copies of my book to any accelerator, incubator or seed stage founder &#x2F; marketing employee that signs up with their startup&#x27;s email address before it releases on November 18th. No spam, no b.s..<p>Details here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fullscale.launchrock.com&#x2F;<p>Additionally, feel free to use this thread to ask any questions I may be able to answer about... anything. My day job: VCs assign me to tech startup companies that they&#x27;ve recently funded in order to ensure that they&#x27;re spending their growth capital in the most efficient way possible.
======
SCAQTony
Bad Link... What do you think Launchrock?

~~~
AWRichardson
Fixed, thanks.

